# 1976 Dodge with Robin Hood



## pelican (Jun 12, 2011)

We are looking at a 1976 Dodge Class C. Any one know of problem with that year?


----------



## akjimny (Jun 13, 2011)

Re: 1976 Dodge with Robin Hood

Hi Val and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  Other than the fact that it is 35 years old - if it has been well maintained and all the parts and appliances work, and you can get it for a good price, I'd say go for it.

Just remember, motorhomes are houses on wheels and when you rattle a house up and down the highway, things are different from a house sitting on a foundation.  Things flex, rattle and break, but RVing can be quite enjoyable nevertheless.

Welcome to the forum and post back to let us know how you do.


----------

